# Facetime Ipad->Mac, pas d'encart video



## yanouil (15 Juillet 2011)

Voilà je test Facetime sur mon reseau local en wifi entre mon iPad et mon MacBook pro.

Sur l'iPad tout marche impecable, sur lemac, je ne vois que la vidéo de l'isight. Je ne vois pas la vidéo de l'iPad... Bref c'est nul je me vois, mais je ne vois pas la personne en face de l'ipad... Je ne sais pas d'ou vient le bug... et vous? des idées?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2011)

Salut, 
Tu as bien un ipad 2, pas la premiere version?


----------



## yanouil (19 Juillet 2011)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Salut,
> Tu as bien un ipad 2, pas la premiere version?



LOL, oui, c'est mieux pour avoir les camera...


----------

